# A salute to the women sno fighters



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Earlier today someone was surprised to hear I have a women operator working for me. So I thought it fitting to start a thread saluting these hard working, dedicated sno fighters.




 :salute:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Can you give a little more info on the tractor? 

PS Chad will be moving to Quebec pretty quick. lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is she single?? I could move up north lol, cool video


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We also have a part time plow girl!
"Friendly" competitor has a couple girls running case loaders for city roads!

Nothing but good to say about female operators.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

dfd9;1437076 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Can you give a little more info on the tractor?
> 
> PS Chad will be moving to Quebec pretty quick. lol


Its a John Deere 6410 year 2001. 104 hp engine, and 90 hp PTO.

Chad definately motivated me to do this. The funny thing is I had just taken the video today, without knowing his comments.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Neige;1437088 said:


> Its a John Deere 6410 year 2001. 104 hp engine, and 90 hp PTO.
> 
> Chad definately motivated me to do this. The funny thing is I had just taken the video today, without knowing his comments.


Thanks Paul, I thought the controls looked a little different than my 5101.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You let your operators drive John Deeres.?!!!..LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool video Paul... There's only 1 girl who drives plow truck down here that I've ever seen...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's really impressive Thumbs Up My wife would need a couple years of practice just to drive a tractor forward much less in reverse while operating a blower!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Roy,if you let her out of the house once and a while she'll learn something new!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd hire a sexy little thing in a heart beat. everyone would look at her wearing my stuff, and im sure she'd be WAY more gentle on equipment.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

and remember, giggity giggity,- giggity goo.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My wife plows, sometimes. She loves the double takes she gets when she's driving around with the plow on. The other thing is I know the place is PERFECT when she leaves


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Have only seen one girl in a plow truck around here. I am teaching my gf to plow for next year!!!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Good for her, nothing wrong with women operators. I've heard some say that they are much easier on equipment and have more attention to detail.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Great thread Neige. My sister runs a truck for me in the winter and a mowing crew in the summer. She is definitely the most dedicated employee I have ever had. She is the one running the walker in this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132903


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1437110 said:


> That's really impressive Thumbs Up My wife would need a couple years of practice just to drive a tractor forward much less in reverse while operating a blower!


Oh trust me, your wife's blown in a few driveways in her life. LOL My youngest sister can drive anything on the farm and snow. She pisses guys off when she can back a trailer up better then them.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

really cool she's that good,


Can we see her plow the snow, from a different prospective, such as ....

standing on the side of the lot ? Hard to judge what's she's doing just by the "in cab" camera..


I want to see just how many parked cars she's wacking......


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I worked with a woman (Jodi) at Maine DOT she was an equal to the best of them...Out worked a few of the guys on a daily basis...A great co worker....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Oshkosh;1437247 said:


> I worked with a woman (Jodi) at Maine DOT she was an equal to the best of them...Out worked a few of the guys on a daily basis...A great co worker....


and the rest of the story.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a female operator. When I was a kid my mom baled every small square I can remember (thinking back now probably close to a million over all the years) using a John Deere kick baler and it was very rare she would miss the wagon, and all this was done without a cab on the tractor, it was pretty impressive watching her back up the tractor, baler, and wagon. At that time she was probably one of the best operators around. My wife has helped plow some also and she does pretty well.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

probably the most entertaining/educational video I've seen on here this winter. Those Blowers are pretty nifty machines I always figured you had to have the blower running all the time when its down. Being able to drag it out and then put it where you want it would come it really handy.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

never seen that around here


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wife and I were on a trip to harrisburg pa to visit an old friend. As we're getting off of that turnpike in pa that makes me want to rip my eyes out, there was some road construction going on @ the ramp. We slowed down, and as we approached, I saw that they were laying down new pavement (tar) on the roadway on the entrance to the ramp. Low and behold, there was a woman running (up on top of and controlling) the machine that sets the tar down on the road (can't remember it's name)... Anyway, she must have been in her late 60's, grey hair, maybe 125 lbs total..... WoW !

We looked at each other, and went hysterical, as neither of us ever saw that before. She was laying that tar down perfectly as we entered the ramp. You could tell that she knew exactly what she was doing....

Ever since then, I guess women doing normally what a man does, doesn't really flip me out any longer, but it's still cool to watch.


Waiting for the link for the video of the lot being plowed from the yard...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

JD Dave;1437237 said:


> Oh trust me, your wife's blown in a few driveways in her life. LOL
> 
> Ohhh boy But she's married now so that won't be happening anymore


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a funny looking kitchen?? Sorry had to but no by all means I salute her, looks like she really knows what she is doing,


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

We need a "Chicks on plows" thread.. like over on vintagesleds.com they have a "Chicks on sleds" thread...

Edit: PG rated, of course


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

jmbones;1437989 said:


> We need a "Chicks on plows" thread.. like over on vintagesleds.com they have a "Chicks on sleds" thread...


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

jmbones;1437989 said:


> We need a "Chicks on plows" thread.. like over on vintagesleds.com they have a "Chicks on sleds" thread...
> 
> Edit: PG rated, of course


We need a like button on this site Thumbs Up


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

My aunt bought a plow a few years ago & now she is one of the most reliable subs that I have. It also helps that she is a cop. I have people all the time doing double takes to see if that was really a woman plowing snow.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Quite a few around here and some beautiful ones to. NYSDOT in our region has at least 5 women that I know that drive plows. 
I would put my wife up against any guy on any piece of equipment.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

She can wheel, and has good looks too. Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

plowingkid35;1438044 said:


> We need a like button on this site Thumbs Up


I think about that all the time since I am always on Facebook and YouTube I like button for every post and thread!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

StuveCorp;1437213 said:


> Good for her, nothing wrong with women operators. I've heard some say that they are much easier on equipment and have more attention to detail.


Much easier to train as well, plus they don't have the "I know it all" attitude.

It's great seeing the ladies doing something different.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

One of our main plower's and landscaping personal is a woman, she's one of the best employee's we've ever had hands down. Much less drama than the fruitcakes we've had recently.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

deere615;1438139 said:


> I think about that all the time since I am always on Facebook and YouTube I like button for every post and thread!


Another forum I am on (unrelated topic) has a button at the bottom of each post to thank the member for a useful or informative post. I think that this would be a good forum to have that feature.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

deere615;1437510 said:


> Thats a funny looking kitchen?? Sorry had to but no by all means I salute her, looks like she really knows what she is doing,


The was the funniest post I have ever read hahahahah

she doesn't look bad, but i don't want a girl who could plow (or work) better then me.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1437127 said:


> My wife plows, sometimes. She loves the double takes she gets when she's driving around with the plow on. The other thing is I know the place is PERFECT when she leaves


Same here. I think it's cause they know if it's not perfect you will ***** at them.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok less chatter and more pics of the wimmins.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

A few years back I posted this pic of wife when she got her new plow. Now she runs all the small rigs. This season she is so mad with the lack of snow she has only me to boss around. Does not work so well LMAO:yow!:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A number of women snow fighters are members of the site. :salute:



CAT 245ME;1438171 said:


> Much easier to train as well, plus they don't have the "I know it all" attitude.


They are much easier to teach to back up a trailer for that very reason. Guys; we let our egos get in the way too much



LunchBox;1438480 said:


> i don't want a girl who could plow (or work) better then me.


Confidence issues?? I'd make her crew chief and move on to other aspects of the business.



USMCMP5811;1438779 said:


> ok less chatter and more pics of the wimmins


Take your disrespect and go back to your parent's basement.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we have a woman snow captain,, very hard worker imo, she drives a 5500 dmax with a vee and a salter, she is like the energizer bunny though ,,

i am gonna start calling her snowflake when i get back, she stays till the last flake has melted, i hope she is paid a mans wage for her labor.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

USMCMP5811;1438779 said:


> ok less chatter and more pics of the wimmins.





basher;1438794 said:


> Take your disrespect and go back to your parent's basement.


Really guy? Where do you find the disrespect in my statement? I don't see anything I just said, worse than what else has been posted in this thread alone. I take it you have a problem with the calender girls thread as well huh?

And It's been over 20 years since I've lived with my parents, how about you chump?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

USMCMP5811;1439603 said:


> Really guy? Where do you find the disrespect in my statement? I don't see anything I just said, worse than what else has been posted in this thread alone. I take it you have a problem with the calender girls thread as well huh?
> 
> No those women chose to be exhibited for their looks. This is about professional abilities.
> 
> And It's been over 20 years since I've lived with my parents, how about you chump?


Lived with my parents?? I don't know I bought my first house in the late 70"s you do the math.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Chump. LOL 

My mom use to plow a full route when I could barely walk, I would sleep on the seat and there would be blankets on the floor for when I slid off. My mother is almost 70 now and she still helps a lot on the farm and can make young people look silly with her work ethic. All kidding aside I think women in general have way more work ethic then men and when given a chance they will shine.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

basher=chump LMAO


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1438855 said:


> we have a woman snow captain,, very hard worker imo, she drives a 5500 dmax with a vee and a salter, she is like the energizer bunny though ,,
> 
> i am gonna start calling her snowflake when i get back, she stays till the last flake has melted, i hope she is paid a mans wage for her labor.


Does she work for Onsite/Andretta?


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

basher;1438794 said:


> Confidence issues?? I'd make her crew chief and move on to other aspects of the business.


Not a confidence issue, just not my thing old timer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LunchBox;1440142 said:


> Not a confidence issue, just not my thing old timer.


It should be the old timer that has more of a problem with it then you.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

rlee;1438268 said:


> Another forum I am on (unrelated topic) has a button at the bottom of each post to thank the member for a useful or informative post. I think that this would be a good forum to have that feature.


Firepics has that, its real nice.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1439732 said:


> Does she work for Onsite/Andretta?


yea shes a good girl very hard working


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, comedian Daniel Tosh agrees that women can do almost anything.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

USMCMP5811;1438779 said:


> ok less chatter and more pics of the wimmins.


We should listen to this Marine:salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## Bones357 (Dec 28, 2010)

lakeeffect;1438073 said:


> Quite a few around here and some beautiful ones to. NYSDOT in our region has at least 5 women


Oh, you just HAVE to get pictures!!!


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Just this past weekend, we got 11 inches of heavy wet stuff. I'm a private contractor on call with the city. Normally my city work involves after storm plowing, which allows me to do my own accounts before reporting for muni work, but due to the large storm they called me in early to run arterials. Guess who needed to do my accounts? My wife. The day before the storm we drove to each site and she made detailed maps of where to put snow and areas to be careful around.

When the snow started, dropped the kids off at grandmas and she did 10 hours of plowing and some lots had 6 inches already on it. Not bad, considering the first time she rode in a plow truck I remember her saying "This is like getting in a car accident over and over." She didn't get stuck. No equipment breakdowns. And the lots looked great. I was very proud of her. Thumbs Up

She did call me at one point and say "I think I have a problem. There is a dash light on. It looks like a little yellow trailer." :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That's awesome that your wife can cover for your A$$.....:laughing:


I've got to get my wife to learn how to use my truck & plow, although it's going to be a pain ... and maybe a few crunches, as she's scratched up her SUV a few times already. 
Herr SUV it's not nearly as long, and handles much better than my truck ever will, so it's a long road ahead of me.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my youngest. She always wants to sit in my friends doser, she even knows how to start it!!! When it snows she will play in the snow all day.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

shes already an operator look at the little loader! i had a little excavator and tonka dump truck when i was little they were the greatest.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

deere615;1437510 said:


> Thats a funny looking kitchen?? Sorry had to but no by all means I salute her, looks like she really knows what she is doing,


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Neige;1437088 said:


> Its a John Deere 6410 year 2001. 104 hp engine, and 90 hp PTO.
> 
> Chad definately motivated me to do this. The funny thing is I had just taken the video today, without knowing his comments.


Hey i am looking to buy a 6410 for pulling a 15ft batwing bushhog. Do you like that tractor? Anything you dont like about it? if you ever decide to fire that girl send her my way she can drive my tractor as soon as i get one lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We have had a female sub for the last 10 years or so until she retired this year. She wouuld out plow any guy we put her beside and was the most effecient and cleanest plower we ever had. Its too bad she came into money and retired early (45). But were happy shes able to do that and will still come out were ever in a jam.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Women just like men have aptitude. 

We ALL know guys that would be the biggest fuster cluck in the world if they were allowed to even look at a plow truck.

My wife isn't really into equipment. She'll run the mower if pushed. 
I'd love to have her in one of my trucks plowing beside me.



The chick in the original post was doing just as good of a job as any hard leg could do.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok guys wife has been in bad mood this season with the lack of snow so on the other nite we had a salting event that she said she was going out with me. I had no choice but to have her come out with me for a small event sat in the trucks for 5 hours till enough snow fell and started to add up, it snowed all day but the temp was 32 so we just waited till 4:30 am and the temp dropped like a rock. She was so happy just to help and feel she made a difference with the business in the field not just the paperwork. She got her little truck all dirty the clean one just sat in reserve with the other 2.Got to love them.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

fernalddude;1449875 said:


> Ok guys wife has been in bad mood this season with the lack of snow so on the other nite we had a salting event that she said she was going out with me. I had no choice but to have her come out with me for a small event sat in the trucks for 5 hours till enough snow fell and started to add up, it snowed all day but the temp was 32 so we just waited till 4:30 am and the temp dropped like a rock. She was so happy just to help and feel she made a difference with the business in the field not just the paperwork. She got her little truck all dirty the clean one just sat in reserve with the other 2.Got to love them.....


Question?
Do you leave the blades in the up position all the time? I see guys do that in my area here and there and I just cant see it being any good for the front end suspension.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Burkarts, if you look close you can see I started the dirty one to wash off the salt it was 17 deg. If it's got a chance for work in my pre maint checks I run the trucks to heat up and cycle the plows thru all functions and have the trucks ready to roll when drivers get to them if there is a fail I would rather have it in the field than at home plate. Torch's are in each truck if they need some heat it's with them. Just got up that afternoon to clean her rig after it warmed up above 32


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

fernalddude;1449971 said:


> Hey Burkarts, if you look close you can see I started the dirty one to wash off the salt it was 17 deg. If it's got a chance for work in my pre maint checks I run the trucks to heat up and cycle the plows thru all functions and have the trucks ready to roll when drivers get to them if there is a fail I would rather have it in the field than at home plate. Torch's are in each truck if they need some heat it's with them. Just got up that afternoon to clean her rig after it warmed up above 32


Gotcha, I thought that maybe you were just getting ready to move them or had them there for a pic, but you have no idea how many guys leave them up all night long and I just cant believe it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My wife is the best. She's are parts finder/runner. She will do a salt run if were busy, The only problem is she just doesn't like to load the truck but that's ok one of my kids will do it for her. Last year she would follow my son around on the skidsteer as he plowed(8 year old). Pretty funny last year she got mad after taking direction from my son as to what needed to be done and how it was to be completed just as dad would have done it. He's very well trained and the future of my company.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

All the power to the women, they are well capable of doing what we can, I know because my wife runs one of my JD's with a inverted snowblower, I have her cleaning a 145 driveways, has not snowed in a while but I'll try to get a pic with her and the tractor :salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

fireside;1450723 said:


> My wife is the best. She's are parts finder/runner. She will do a salt run if were busy, The only problem is she just doesn't like to load the truck but that's ok one of my kids will do it for her. Last year she would follow my son around on the skidsteer as he plowed(8 year old). Pretty funny last year she got mad after taking direction from my son as to what needed to be done and how it was to be completed just as dad would have done it. He's very well trained and the future of my company.


8 years old and running a skidsteer in CT! wow i'm afraid to even drive through your state.

hahah i'm just messing around nothing i never did as a kid


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Had the lady friend out with me today, she ran the blower all day, and even ran the truck for awhile (work in progress) but ill take whatever I can get :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

here is my girlfriend plowing last year in one of the big storms. she is getting used to it, she won't plow driveways yet but were working on it


----------

